# Suche: SPS-Programmierer für Projekt in Zürich



## v-tino (9 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, im Auftrag eines Kunden suchen wir einen erfahrenen und talentierten SPS-Programmierer für ein Projekt in Zürich. Auf der Grundlage eines auf einer S7meC31RTX vorhandenen S7-Programmes soll dieses analysiert und ein neues Projekt mit Bausteinsymbolkommentaren u.s.w. geschrieben und im Anschluss optimiert werden. Beschreibung der Eingänge/Ausgänge im Excel-Format ist vorhanden. Programmiersprachen sind AWL und SCL. Eventuell kann bei guter Arbeit dauerhaft Geld durch Supportarbeiten mittels Fernwartung verdient werden.
Achtung das Projekt ist nichts für Weicheier und Sprücheklopfer, also bitte nur seriöse Anfragen und Kommentare. Wer also Interesse an einem Auslandsprojekt in der Schweiz bei guter Bezahlung hat, meldet sich bitte bei mir. Es handelt sich bei dem Projekt um eine Logistikanlage mit Fördertechnik. Unterstützung durch Zusammenarbeit auf dem Gebiet der Fördertechnik/Logistik durch mich. F.G.


----------



## Waldi1954 (10 November 2010)

Hallo V-tino 
ich habe Ihren Beitrag gelesen.
Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar was genau die S7MeC31RTX ist.
Ich vermute das es eine Soft-SPS ist die unter Windows ME läuft.
Könnten Sie noch eine kleine Info geben, was genau die S7MeC31RTX ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Waldemar Smarsly


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2010)

v-tino schrieb:


> suchen wir einen erfahrenen und talentierten SPS-Programmierer [...]
> das Projekt ist nichts für Weicheier und Sprücheklopfer


Also wer S7-mEC nicht kennt braucht sich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für dieses Projekt bewerben.
S7-mEC EC31-RTX: SIMATIC S7-modular Embedded Controller

Außerdem riecht mir das Projekt verdammt nach (Bezahlungs-)Streitigkeiten mit der ursprünglich ausführenden Programmierfirma ...

Harald


----------



## Waldi1954 (10 November 2010)

Danke für das hilfreie Kommentar.
Da war ich mit meiner Vermutung einer Soft-SPS gar nicht so falsch. 
Nicht jedes Produkt muss man von der Artikelbezeichnung her kennen um
mit diesem hantieren zu können.
Ich programmiere Seit drei Jahren mehrere Projekte mit der Simatic Microbox C, auf Windows XP Embedded, WinAC RTX 2010.
Bisher hat mich nur interessiert was für ein Teil das ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

Waldi1954 schrieb:


> Danke für das hilfreie Kommentar.
> Da war ich mit meiner Vermutung einer Soft-SPS gar nicht so falsch.
> Nicht jedes Produkt muss man von der Artikelbezeichnung her kennen um
> mit diesem hantieren zu können.
> ...


 
die EMC ist das selbe wie die Mircrobox, nur in einen 300er Gehäuse, die
Hardware müsstest du also beherschen.


----------



## Waldi1954 (10 November 2010)

Hallo Helmut von der Reparatur,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.
So was ähnliches habe ich schon vermutet, 
dass es ein ähnliches Produkt ist nur in einer anderen
Verpackung.
Ich habe es nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, da die Bezeichnung nicht ganz richtig war.

MFG Waldi1954


----------



## v-tino (10 November 2010)

wird Zeit das du deine Nase mal prüfen lässt




PN/DP schrieb:


> Also wer S7-mEC nicht kennt braucht sich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für dieses Projekt bewerben.
> S7-mEC EC31-RTX: SIMATIC S7-modular Embedded Controller
> 
> Außerdem riecht mir das Projekt verdammt nach (Bezahlungs-)Streitigkeiten mit der ursprünglich ausführenden Programmierfirma ...
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Außerdem riecht mir das Projekt verdammt nach (Bezahlungs-)Streitigkeiten mit der ursprünglich ausführenden Programmierfirma ...
> 
> Harald


 
Warum das Projekt hier erscheint ist ja nebensächlich aber die Art und Weise des Auftretens hält mich vor einer Bewerbung ab.

Bin halt doch ein Weichei 



> ...vorhandenen S7-Programmes soll dieses analysiert und ein neues Projekt mit Bausteinsymbolkommentaren u.s.w. geschrieben und im Anschluss optimiert werden...


 
Aber dieser Satz ist echt cool  fehlen da etwa die Kommentare im vorhandenen Projekt ?


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

> fehlen da etwa die Kommentare im vorhandenen Projekt ?



Abzug aus der SPS?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Abzug aus der SPS?



Den wird v-tino jetzt wahrscheinlich posten*ROFL*.

So wie ich das sehe, ist das ein Auftrag für jemanden der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat. Wer will das bezahlen? Eine Anlage die (irgendwie) bereits läuft soll neu programmiert werden, wahrscheinlich bei laufender Anlage. Erstens ist es schon einmal eine absolute Hürde, sich die Funktionen aus einem bestehendem Programm ab zu leiten, besonders wenn der ganze Sch.. in FUP(?) programmiert wurde, denn dann ist es eine wahre Zauberei, die Zusammenhänge zu sehen. Zweitens ist es es Kunst, das neue Programm ohne längere Stillstandszeiten in Betrieb zu nehmen. 

@v-tino
Beschreibe doch mal das bestehende Programm und die Vorstellung incl. der Stillstandszeiten der bestehenden Anlage.

Jemand der ggf. den Auftrag annehen würde braucht in jedem Fall eine detailierte Funktions- und Anlagenbeschreibung.

Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen, ich habe im Moment weder Zeit noch Interesse.

Die Warnung von v-tino "Achtung das Projekt ist nichts für Weicheier und Sprücheklopfer" sollte ernstgenommen werden!

Viel Spaß beim: :sm12:


----------



## Waldi1954 (11 November 2010)

Hallo V-Tino,

melden Sie sich doch einfach bei uns auf der geschäftlichen E-Mail Adresse smarsly@smarsly-electric.de, dort kann genauer über das Projekt gesprochen werden.
Ich habe schon einmal ein vorhandenes Programm (ein Ziegelwerk) übersetzt, es waren auch keine Kommentare oder sonstige Unterlagen vorhanden und man hats hinbekommen.
Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass wenn jemand ein nacktes Projekt hat, nicht seriös erscheint.
Wir sind grundsätzlich an Neukunden interessiert.

Mfg Waldemar


----------

